# 4 months, new puppy, big hurt



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

Today makes 4 months since Athena died and I have been missing her extra hard lately. 

I got a new puppy, Colt, about a week and a half ago (today makes 2 months since he was born, bittersweet) and he is a little firecracker and really makes my empty house seem more full, but in a weird way having a wild and crazy 8 week old puppy makes me miss my sweet, gentle 10 year old girl all the more. She would look at me sometimes and just know how I felt and I have never known such love in my life. 

Just a hard day.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope the Colt will grow more and more to fill the hole in your heart. 

I'd love to see pictures of Athena and Colt!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am sorry about Athena. It is so difficult when our pets pass away. I totally understand about missing Athena more. There certainly is a difference between a mature adult golden and a pup.

Please know I'm thinking about you during these hard times.


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for your kind words. Athena was one of a kind and I know I'll always miss her, but given time Colt will be loved just as much, just for different reasons. It's just strange still to me sometimes that she's not tagging along with me ever again. 

I tried to attach pics of the two of them, but not sure if it will work on my phone


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoops I got Athena but not Colt. Here he is:


----------



## Woods Woman (Jul 13, 2013)

I know how hard it is to lose a beloved dog-friend. I also know what you mean about the puppy making you miss Athena more. Our 15 yr old dog died last year, and I still miss her so much. 

We just took in a lab from a friend this month. He's staying with us for a year while our friends are out of the country as missionaries. I think the lab makes me miss my old girl just by comparison. He's just so different. So I think I know what you mean.

I'm sure it will get easier as time goes by, but what a hard time it can be.


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Amandap, (hope it's ok I shortened your name), I lost Monty 6 months ago and my new pup was born on 7/6. I don't have him yet but I am feeling the same. I am missing and crying more for Monty. It is a weird thing. I feel like I'm "cheating" on Monty. I know I will love "Rocky" tons, but I think about Monty more every day. I still talk to Monty and look for him in his favorite places. It's hard to believe that he is gone. I know in time we will feel better. It's just hard. I'm so sorry about Athena, she is a beauty and colt is a handsome 
boy. Take care and enjoy Colt.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and congratulations on your new puppy.

I remember when I got my Brady as a puppy, although I loved him, I was not "in love with him". I used to have some of the same thoughts. 

What I failed to realize that in previous dogs, like my heartdog, that bond and love grew stronger with time. Now six years later, I am totally in love with him, our bond is as strong and maybe even stronger than some of my other dogs. These bonds just don't develop overnight. Also, when they are puppies, somedays they are just so busy exploring and learning, it seems like you are the last thing on their minds. When they turn about 8 months old, things begin to shift, and they become much more velcro and in tune to their owners.

Enjoy this puppy stage, because it does go by so fast.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

amandap2006 said:


> Today makes 4 months since Athena died and I have been missing her extra hard lately.
> 
> I got a new puppy, Colt, about a week and a half ago (today makes 2 months since he was born, bittersweet) and he is a little firecracker and really makes my empty house seem more full, but in a weird way having a wild and crazy 8 week old puppy makes me miss my sweet, gentle 10 year old girl all the more. She would look at me sometimes and just know how I felt and I have never known such love in my life.
> 
> Just a hard day.


We went through the same thing when we got Tayla after our Cheyenne passed. She was such an incredible dog and Tayla was such a horrible puppy that I cried almost every day missing the relationship we had. It's been almost 1.5 years since we lost her and almost 3 months since we lost Jesse and Tayla was our saving grace in the last few months. She is growing into a great dog. It's hard in the beginning.


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks again for the support, it means a lot. I have to say, in the months since Athena died, I have lurked here almost daily, often crying over people's similar stories, but it helps to see that I am not alone in having loved and lost an incredible dog. 

What you have all said is so true, I need to give it more time and enjoy Colt's goofy, ridiculous, exasperating exploring the world stage.

I think as I looked forward to getting a puppy, although I told myself I wasn't, I psyched myself up for getting another Athena: someone I could take long walks with every morning and go for road trips and snuggle with at night. Obviously an 8.5 week old puppy can't do these things and it just has been kind of hitting home that Athena is really gone and so are the quirks that were just hers, like blowing bubbles in her water dish and putting her head on my shoulder when she was tired. But over time I'll discover and come to appreciate Colt's individual personality and he'll get big enough to enjoy the activities with me. 

I think I have to realize that I can reason with myself and be logical about Athena's death, but I have to be patient while my emotions catch up to my brain. 

Thank you all for showing me daily that I am not alone.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Too many on here have lost "an incredible dog".

It tears you up, but with time a new love has always helped heal my heart. They are different and it takes time to appreciate the differences instead of at least sort of resent them in my case.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Athena. She sure did live up to her name, she was gorgeous and Colt is a very handsome pup. It takes lots of time to learn to live with the loss of a special golden. You don't ever get over it, but for me just learn to live with the loss and the big hole that they leave in your heart. I think that adopting new gold, can actually bring that grief painfully to the surface again. 

This happed for us. We lost our boy Max 7/26/2012 at almost 15. We sort of accidentally adopted 2 brothers that were 7 on 1/16/2012. I went thru a month of very heavy grieving for Max. Though my new boys were so easy to love, they weren't and they would never again be my Max. That said, these boys have grown they're own chunk of my heart where their love continues to grow. It takes time to learn to live and grow a new golden bond. 

Thinking of you at this painful time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Colt will win your heart and you're right in that what you find in him will be different than Athena but you will love him just the same. My Harley has been gone 6 months and I still am not ready to bring another golden into my life. I only had him 5 yrs but they were the best five years, just something very special about him and I tried very hard to make up for his early years. Colt's a blondie and will grow up to be beautiful.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I completely understand as I am going through the same thing. I lost my Max on 5/25/13. We have our sweet new Penny, but while she is filling our house with puppy fun and love it makes me long for Max with all of my heart. I know it will take time, grief is a long process.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Most of us can relate to losing a beloved friend and getting another at some point.

We never forget nor cease to love those who've gone on. I've viewed adopting another golden as a way of honoring the memories of those who've returned to Heaven, sure they'd be happy another dog is getting the life he or she deserves.


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm truly sorry for everyone who, like me, is missing a friend. I don't feel guilty about adding Colt to my family; I know Athena was always happiest when I was happy. Colt has already added some laughter and fullness that only a dog can. Like many of you have said, I just have to give it time for the bond to fortify while honoring both my grief and my love for Athena by being patient with myself and Colt's puppy ways. 

As I'm typing this, Colt is rolling in the one spot of dirt in all the grass, turning his Snow white fur black. I'm sure Athena would approve


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks again for all your words of support and shared stories.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Its so hard! I understand. We lost our Beloved 14 yr old Dakota a year ago, was the love of our lives. We missed him but also our home felt so empty, even with our 2 kitties. They also missed our boy. We decided to rescue a golden, cut to the chase we found Bree, she is 7 months the 14th. She has so much energy! Constant motion..lol. Its an adjustment but its so wonderful. I continue to say goodnight to my buddy, but somehow I know he's smiling down at us, as only Golden's do. It just takes time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautifully stated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Colt will wiggle into your heart just as Athena did, but you will always miss your girl because true love never fades. I think we "forget" what having a pup about the house is like, especially when you have been blessed to have had so many years with another dog (not sure that sounds right, but I hope you know what I mean).


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the foum. It must be hard losing your beloved 10 year old Golden. I am glad you got yourself a new puppy. I hope he fills your heart eventually.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, so sorry for the loss of your Athena. I can so relate to your missing her, perhaps even more that you now have a new pup. I lost my 5 year old Gypsy in March of this year, and brought Karma home at the end of April. Karma's 5 months old now, and it's tough at times having a puppy who despite the delight of being cute and all, demands more than she can give at this age. I miss snuggling with Gypsy, or having her come over and put her chin on my lap for a scritch or two. Karma is a typical 5 month old, mouthy, nippy, barky and wriggly and in need of endless exercise and is not at the age where she can do those things.
I know she'll work her way into my heart, just like Gypsy did. But it's tough in the beginning, isn't it?
I read something in another thread tonight that gave me pause - to know that someday down the line, we'll long for the days when our puppies had us running, problem solving, and needing management. I'd give anything to put up with Gypsy's frustrating puppy antics again just for the chance to have one more snuggle. I know someday I'll feel that way about Karma, as you will about Colt.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Geez was just thinking same thing. 
Just crazy about my Olliver. But on night's like tonite when he is being especially rascally I compare. And that's wrong for so many obvious reasons. 
I know I will come to love olliver more and more each day and these sometimes challenging puppy days will pass and then I won't be tempted to compare.
But I must say once and last...Homer was born mellow and old and like you, we only needed to look at each other. No words necessary for communication. He was my heart .


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

No, you are not alone. I think we all enjoy sharing and listening to stories about our Golden angels, even if they are painful like loss. 
I think its understandable what you are feeling. Rest asure no one will replace Athena, her place is set in your heart.
It is great that you are enjoing Colt's "pupiness"...he will grow on you, just take it one day at a time and keep on sharing!


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

SriMVY said:


> My thoughts are with you, so sorry for the loss of your Athena. I can so relate to your missing her, perhaps even more that you now have a new pup. I lost my 5 year old Gypsy in March of this year, and brought Karma home at the end of April. Karma's 5 months old now, and it's tough at times having a puppy who despite the delight of being cute and all, demands more than she can give at this age. I miss snuggling with Gypsy, or having her come over and put her chin on my lap for a scritch or two. Karma is a typical 5 month old, mouthy, nippy, barky and wriggly and in need of endless exercise and is not at the age where she can do those things.
> I know she'll work her way into my heart, just like Gypsy did. But it's tough in the beginning, isn't it?
> I read something in another thread tonight that gave me pause - to know that someday down the line, we'll long for the days when our puppies had us running, problem solving, and needing management. I'd give anything to put up with Gypsy's frustrating puppy antics again just for the chance to have one more snuggle. I know someday I'll feel that way about Karma, as you will about Colt.



I literally just wrote to you on your thread to Gypsy, but after I read this I had to respond again! Thanks so much for making me feel a little less guilty and alone. I was sick yesterday and wanted nothing more than Athena to snuggle with me, but instead I had a 2 month old gnawing on my arm haha. 

I think I do have to remind myself that when Athena was sick at the end, I actually longed for the days when she would shove a disgusting, dripping stuffie in my face and annoy the heck out of me. 

We're just making new memories now 

Thanks again


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Geez was just thinking same thing.
> Just crazy about my Olliver. But on night's like tonite when he is being especially rascally I compare. And that's wrong for so many obvious reasons.
> I know I will come to love olliver more and more each day and these sometimes challenging puppy days will pass and then I won't be tempted to compare.
> But I must say once and last...Homer was born mellow and old and like you, we only needed to look at each other. No words necessary for communication. He was my heart .


So sorry for your loss. They really wriggle into our hearts don't they? Good luck to you with your Olliver and I hope Homer and Athena are up there playing together and I know they're looking out for us.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

amandap2006 said:


> So sorry for your loss. They really wriggle into our hearts don't they? Good luck to you with your Olliver and I hope Homer and Athena are up there playing together and I know they're looking out for us.


Yes. Methinks Homer and Athena are runnin' like the wind, splashing thru puddles and having a ball 

I like when u say you were sick and puppy is chewing on your arm. 
LOL!!!
We'll get thru this.

Ollie is on perfect behavior today. Lol. Think he knew he had stretched the sanity limits last night or else he was getting real tired of hanging in the Time Out Bathroom looking at the bad wallpaper


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I lost my old girl Arran about three weeks ago, and 9 month old Daisy has come to live with me. I know what you mean about missing the old girl, the gentle one you were totally in tune with. 

But I think Arran would have approved of me taking in Daisy, it was Arran that taught me to love Goldies after all. 

Daisy is very similar in colouring and size (but not face) to Arran and I turned round the other day and for a split second thought it was Arran. 

Daisy's her own personality and I know I'll come to love her just as much as I loved Arran. 

You'll love Colt too, and it will be as well as loving Athena, not instead of.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone posted this lovely poem a week or so ago. I will take the liberty to post it here. It sums it up just perfectly for me:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh gosh I can so relate....Liberty was my 'Athena' ...When she passed, working with Rumor made me miss her more....but as time has passed...Rumor has filled her own spot in my heart.....so much so that I have caught myself calling her Lib every now and again...
You never forget and that space in your heart does stay special...but amazingly your heart does make room for more love...


----------

